# your favorite place to buy quality grass seed?



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

with all the options out there like gci turf, hogan seed, hancock seed, seed superstore etc

Who do you like and why?

I ordered from hancock in the past, great seed but a bit pricey. I have gci turf seed that im waiting on sprouting now...from what i read this seed quality and price is hard to beat

Im looking for a 2 way mix.....TTTF and KBG that has quality cultivars but is still budget friendly.

Right now im looking at a 3 way mix of:

30% Turf-Type Tall Fescue

40% Perenial Ryegrass

30% Kentucky Bluegrass

These are all from turf merchants seed.....which is a average seed vs cost. Roughly 105 dollars per 50lbs


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I have personally used Hogan s and seedsuperstore both I have been happy with...
There is another thread that has a lot of places folks have gone...
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9400


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

perfect...thank you!


----------

